# October 2019 Photo of the Month



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The theme for this month is "English riding". So, as the name says, you can participate with a photo of anything English riding style related.

Please enter your one photo as a reply to this thread.
************************************************** ***************************

After the entry deadline of October 19 2019, the thread will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting.

Have fun!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Frontier militia mounted rifleman of the American Revolution 1775 - 1782.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

The old girl and her boy.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The poll has been set up! Please vote!


----------

